# Contador's climbing technique: Look different, or IS different?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Kinda caught my attention after the commentators kept describing his climbs as "dancing on pedals". Is it just because AC is able to move faster and make it look effortless?

I thought it was simply some out of the saddle pedaling, but at stage 17, there was a noticable difference with Contador's and the Schlecks' pedalling during the attack. Can't really put my tongue on it, but I noticed a difference in body movement - as if AC spins a lower gear.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Ventruck said:


> Contador's climbing technique: Look different, or IS different?


Definitely looks different than mine... he's not gasping for oxygen and hoping someone knows CPR at the top.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Ventruck said:


> Can't really put my tongue on it, but I noticed a difference in body movement - as if AC spins a lower gear.


I don't recommend putting your tongue anywhere on a bike, particularly the area of the chainring or the gears.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Difference is that he is going faster than everyone else.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

He does have a different technique than most, most noteably Evans.

From what I can tell he is incredibly light on the pedals which would probably help him recover very quickly and not remove the power from his legs.

It seems to me that climbers like Evans need a lot of brute force to attack and thus the attacks can only come one to three times.

A week or two ago I attempted to mimic his style on some short but steep climbs and it certainly has some benefits. I was able to accelerate quickly and keep that pace without massive gear changes or loss of momentum.

But maybe I was just having a good day and I am wrong...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Everyone looks different on the bike, even if they're pedaling is almost the same. People have different bodies and move differently.

To be honest, Contador looks a lot like me riding, we do a similar motion with our upper bodies when we get out of the saddle. Except for the fact that I go 1/3rd the speed, and I'm 40 pounds heavier.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I taut him my climbing technique and I'll have to keep it a secret from now on or until Lance throws me a few bucks to find out himself. That guy is awesome physically but I question his strategy at times. The Schleck brothers made an incredibly well thought out move when Frank won on stage 17. That was nice. I think Astona may have ridden a little more tactically if A.C. and Lance were not riding together.


----------



## north_of_us (May 10, 2006)

He kind of looks like Soler from that Barloworld team


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

He's almost 20-25 lbs lighter than Lance!!!!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Last climber who looked like Contador maybe was Pantani, or even the slightly younger LA.

Going a long way back, I'm reminded also of van Impe--dancing on the pedals...

Great though that Contador took the time to polish his TT technique so he has a great chance at winning overall, unlike some of the "pure" climbers...


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Phil and Paul describe _anyone_ who boings up and down a lot as dancing. 




I dunno, I think there's a "sweet spot" using weight distribution, gearing, and rider weight that allows one to conserve stored energy. 

If you hit the boing just right, which takes practice in knowing your gears, gradients, how to redistribute weight over you bars etc., you're using "potential energy".

I'm thinking of this example:

http://www.usoe.k12.ut.us/CURR/Science/sciber00/8th/forces/sciber/potkin.htm


Every once in a while I find it, and can boing with the best of them.



Just mah .02



Edit to add: also think of Kangaroos in terms ot Potential and Kinetic energy. It's what allow them to boing farther in one jump than any other species. Or perhaps...little Spanish _Fleas._


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

paredown said:


> Last climber who looked like Contador maybe was Pantani, or even the slightly younger LA.
> 
> Going a long way back, I'm reminded also of van Impe--dancing on the pedals...
> 
> Great though that Contador took the time to polish his TT technique so he has a great chance at winning overall, unlike some of the "pure" climbers...


Good read here: Alberto is ~40 watts less than Lance for the same amount of work.


http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=indepth.view&id=104


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Phil and Paul describe _anyone_ who boings up and down a lot as dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How I wish you had posted this in the Lounge.

I could have so much fun with this.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

bas said:


> He's almost 20-25 lbs lighter than Lance!!!!


AND has a more powerful engine than Lance, as proved today in ITT. Probably recovers quicker too.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> How I wish you had posted this in the Lounge.
> 
> I could have so much fun with this.




Boing!


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Boing!


OEH, you had mentioned the other day that Contador was all over his seat on a big climb. Did you notice today in the home stretch that he kept sliding forward and back as he rode?
Wonder if that's just part of his style, too?

- Or maybe his seat's not level.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TooMany, Edit to add:


I will most definitely not be boinging in August. Too much work, too little time to practice on the hills, let alone simply ride. Can you say, 80 miles per week?  Hoping to break 100 by Saturday. Wheee! 

Why did I ever get a real job, anyway?

This is gonna be ugly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> ...........
> 
> Why did I ever get a real job, anyway?
> 
> .


Just a guess ............

Groceries??


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jptaylorsg said:


> OEH, you had mentioned the other day that Contador was all over his seat on a big climb. *Did you notice today in the home stretch that he kept sliding forward and back as he rode?*Wonder if that's just part of his style, too?
> 
> - Or maybe his seat's not level.



Didn't get to see the race today except for snippets. Watching pieces of it now. 

The only time I've seen AC look remotely like he was losing gas was yesterday in the last 1.5 K's.

He looked like he just showered, grabbed a cup of coffee and settled down to read the paper in today's stage, from what I've seen. Can't knock anything about his ride today. It's pretty.

I was noticing however, that LA seemed to have a difficult time "settling in" as he's always done, in places during the ride today, though. He looks as though his muscles are seized up a bit with lactic acid.

I hated seeing that. No one rides a bike prettier than LA in top form. Simply gorgeous. Still, I loved seeing him not give the eff up. Ever.That in itself made his ride today gorgeous.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Just a guess ............
> 
> Groceries??



Initially, it was because years ago I won a pair of sunglasses for winning a race. I was expecting $$. 

The sunglasses didn't fit into the gas tank of my 1977 Toyota Corolla and I had a hell of a time getting home.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

jptaylorsg said:


> I don't recommend putting your tongue anywhere on a bike, particularly the area of the chainring or the gears.


But they're oh so....pointy. How can I not?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

bas said:


> Good read here: Alberto is ~40 watts less than Lance for the same amount of work.
> 
> 
> http://www.53x12.com/do/show?page=indepth.view&id=104


Wow, AC and Lance are able to rip out 420-450 watts, steady state. That must be nice.  
.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think Contador looks like a puppy dog when he goes up hills. Overflowing with energy and enthusiam. Ready to burst. Can we go out and play? Huh? Huh?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Contador spins a lower gear indeed. It's definitely obvious with his high cadence style and standing a lot even on flat ground etc.

Not that this means anything, but I actually spin a low gear and ride at a higher cadence than almost anyone I've rode with. It's just the way I ride.

For Contador- well, he has a fair amount of fast twitch muscle fibers for sure as can be seen in his sharp accelerations when he attacks. 

Other riders like Cadel etc, well, they power their way to an attack. Even Andy Schleck does a similar style of climbing to Contador but it does look like he spins a slightly higher cadence (bigger gear).

As I've said it before - Contador really, really looks like a Lance Armstrong during his prime years in the way he rides and attacks and now, with his great TT-ing ability, he's really there. Physically at least.

He looks at his opponents, sizes them up and then BAM! He goes. Leaves everyone in the dust. The only rider I think who is capable of matching his attacks could be Danilo Di Luca. Andy Schleck can. But maybe in a year or so. He is that good (Andy) and his TT-ing has improved from last year indeed. Give him a year or 2 and he'll me Alberto's main challenger. The difference during Lance's time was that there was a huge German engine in Ulrich instead of a nimble and quick Luxembourger in Andy. 

Alberto dances on the pedals the way Lance used to. But, Alberto already has more zip than Lance even had. So yes, he looks different and IS different in his attacks.

A lot higher a cadence and a pretty small gear compared to other riders that is. And of course, a lot faster too


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> Everyone looks different on the bike, even if they're pedaling is almost the same. People have different bodies and move differently.
> 
> To be honest, Contador looks a lot like me riding, we do a similar motion with our upper bodies when we get out of the saddle. Except for the fact that I go 1/3rd the speed, and I'm 40 pounds heavier.


40 lbs? That's fine! 

I'm AT his weight but I go 1/3rd the speed! Or less.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bas said:


> He's almost 20-25 lbs lighter than Lance!!!!


Lance is in the mid to high 140s range I think. I doubt Contador is that much lighter. He's like 130-132 the last I remembered. Looks about right there. Any new updates on this though?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Phil and Paul describe _anyone_ who boings up and down a lot as dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure boing a lot. Boinky boinky!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Didn't get to see the race today except for snippets. Watching pieces of it now.
> 
> The only time I've seen AC look remotely like he was losing gas was yesterday in the last 1.5 K's.
> 
> ...


Actually, Alberto does not have the most fluid TT-ing style. He moves a fair bit on the bike on several of his TT rides. Yesterday's was pretty good compared to the one at the Dauphiné.

Lance was struggling yesterday. You can see the clear indication from his sunken eyes - that's the look he has when he's really digging deep and struggling. He said on Twitter that he ran out of fuel and the previous day's efforts could have taken a toll.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

AC is extremely verticle when out the saddle. I honostly think he has long arms. he is so straight up and down, yet holds the bars. he also has a way of swinging his knees out to the sides that makes his bike look like he is doing lazy S's up the hill. you could spot his body language in a pack of 100 climbers. it is very unique. I wonder how many amateurs are out there know trying to learn the "AC technique". ?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

bauerb said:


> AC is extremely verticle when out the saddle. I honostly think he has long arms. he is so straight up and down, yet holds the bars. he also has a way of swinging his knees out to the sides that makes his bike look like he is doing lazy S's up the hill. you could spot his body language in a pack of 100 climbers. it is very unique. I wonder how many amateurs are out there know trying to learn the "AC technique". ?


I noticed the knees to the side and apparent weaving when he was marking the Schleck brothers. I hadn't noticed that before, but to me it made his effort seem a bit labored.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I think what is setting Contador's climbing apart from everyone else's is the _efficiency_. Notice when Contador attacks, his bike and upper body remain fairly stationary while his legs are doing all of the work. When many other cyclists attack, their bikes and bodies are swaying all over the place while they power up the hills; wasted energy. 100% of Contador's energy is going into the pedals.

Another rider that uses the same technique: Sastre


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Neither*



55x11 said:


> AND has a more powerful engine than Lance, as proved today in ITT. Probably recovers quicker too.



Neither Lance or Conti has the wattage that Cancelara has..I am off to find it.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

Does anyone know how tall Contador is?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*153-155*



uzziefly said:


> Lance is in the mid to high 140s range I think. I doubt Contador is that much lighter. He's like 130-132 the last I remembered. Looks about right there. Any new updates on this though?



LA's race weight is the 153-155 range


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

He does seem to prefer climbing out of the saddle a higher proportion of the time, and for any changes in pace.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Conti nor LA have the most powerful engine*

Sorry..for the title..more research reveiled differently. 
LA had a 6.8w/kg in 2005, Fabian has a published of 6.62, and I am interested to see Conti's


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

DM_ARCH said:


> Does anyone know how tall Contador is?


176 cms - 5ft 9 and a bit inches.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

albert owen said:


> 176 cms - 5ft 9 and a bit inches.


Wow he is shorter than I thought. He looks taller than that on tv. He must be real skinny in person. PC transalation: naturally aerodynamic


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

albert owen said:


> 176 cms - 5ft 9 and a bit inches.


WOW, That's crazy 5'9" and ~135 lb. :yikes: 

I'm 5'-6" and 125lb maybe 122lb in race trim, and I'm freakin skinny. He must be a frickin stick with slightly larger sticks for legs.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

bauerb said:


> AC is extremely verticle when out the saddle. I honostly think he has long arms. he is so straight up and down, yet holds the bars. he also has a way of swinging his knees out to the sides that makes his bike look like he is doing lazy S's up the hill. you could spot his body language in a pack of 100 climbers. it is very unique. I wonder how many amateurs are out there know trying to learn the "AC technique". ?



Very true about the vetical stance when I think about it. The knees, I never noticed. I personally find that keeping my knees in-line when out of the saddle will have me pedaling smoother, Not to be childish, but it'd be nice if I could catch on to his ability to climb - that is if there is an actual thought-out technique behind it.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

DM_ARCH said:


> WOW, That's crazy 5'9" and ~135 lb. :yikes:
> 
> I'm 5'-6" and 125lb maybe 122lb in race trim, and I'm freakin skinny. He must be a frickin stick with slightly larger sticks for legs.


Nearly all the pro peleton are sticks. They have to be, else you'd never get over the climbs.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

moabbiker said:


> Nearly all the pro peleton are sticks. They have to be, else you'd never get over the climbs.



True, but I meant 'stick' even compared to other cyclist.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

DM_ARCH said:


> Does anyone know how tall Contador is?


per wikipedia, 1.76 m (5 ft 9<SUP>1</SUP><BIG>⁄</BIG><SUB>2</SUB> in)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contador


----------

